# Need help rgd info on Cars



## shrek26 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello All

My name is Shri and i am from India. Moved to penang a little over 7 days now and am finding it rather troublesome to commute without a car.

Need advice on the following.

- I live near the Bukit Jambul round about and work at Dell, Bayan lepas. Would anyone tell me which of the rapid transport bus routes would i need to take to reach work?

- Also i am open to the idea of renting out a car for a couple of months until i save some money to get a car, would anybody advice on that? like what are the deposits, monthly rentals and which car should be preferred?

Appreciate all the help

Cheers


----------



## askpat88 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Hi Shri*

Hi Shri,
My name is Patrick and I live around your area. 
Have you found which Rapid bas go to Dell or have you got your own vehicle?
Do contact me if you need any help .
Regards Patrick 




shrek26 said:


> Hello All
> 
> My name is Shri and i am from India. Moved to penang a little over 7 days now and am finding it rather troublesome to commute without a car.
> 
> ...


----------

